# What is a "Holographic Sight" ?



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 18, 2015)

So I read this. Positive benefits are tracking a moving target. Can anybody comment on this?

Holographic Wonder: Russia Develops One of a Kind Gun Sight


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh I found a Wiki on it. They've been around since '98.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 20, 2015)

Holo sights are good.  The look similar to and are used in much the same way as Red Dot sights.  However, holo sights usually suffer less from the same paralax as cheap red dots, but it's still there. 

Bring your wallet.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

